# Kisses and hugs



## Jon in FL

Cum se zice în română?

Kisses and hugs at the end of a letter.

Pot zice:

Saruturi şi imbratise???


----------



## Sand_Sea

Săruturi şi îmbrăţisări


----------



## Trisia

I'd say it also depends on the nature of your relationship.

I'm used to seeing "pupici (little kisses) și îmbrățișări." In fact, between friends, it's probably a lot more common.

"Sărutări și îmbrățisări" -- were I to read that, I'd either assume it had been translated from English or that this was a message between lovers. You do the math.

(of course, I'm not saying everyone would read it the same way )


----------



## Sand_Sea

Yepp, the "pupici" too are very used. Well, I don't use them, but they can be heard very often among people nowadays . 
"sărutări" and "săruturi", I think both are correct in Romanian, but they have different meanings...sort of.
"Sărut" and the plural for it "săruturi" and "sărutare" - "sărutări".


----------

